# How do you ride now?



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Compared to 5 or 10 years ago? I can still make most of the technical uphill challenges as long as they aren't stupid long. The downhill ledgy, stair-step, babyhead stuff that wasn't too much problem now makes me take a look and mostly I'll walk it now. Pretty sure I can still make it but the risk/reward balance has tipped the other way. This new + bike may change that some, it's really stable and sure footed.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

"It is an accepted fact that as we age, we take less risks. New research suggests the reason we do this may be linked to a declining chemical in our brain - rather than wisdom gained through the ages."

Science Explains Why Older People Take Less Risks | Psych Central News


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I actually think I am riding faster / better than ever, but the risk-reward calculation has definitely changed. There is a lot of stuff I will Ride around now even though I know I have the skills For it or have done it before. I am Not as willing to get injured as I used to be!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

58 in 2 weeks and I'm doing stuff that I wouldn't 10 years ago. Recently went off a good drop, and I would have never done anything like that before. I am less likely to tackle a short steep climb where I have a good chance of falling over.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I turn 64 next month. I've been collecting climb data for 20 years now. 2 days ago, I got a personal record on a 3000 foot climb, 8.9 miles topping out at 9700 feet. The only difference is that my recovery time is greater now and a bigger proportion of my rides are easier. Although, spending the children's inheritance on an $8000 bike doesn't hurt!!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

So are the bikes allowing us to do things we just couldn't/wouldn't do in the past? Is your $8k bike a super lightweight whip? Travis, is your current bike more capable of big drops?

In my case this bike I just got has less travel than what it replaced but I've already ridden some spots that I always rode 5-6 years ago and then started walking them. Maybe new equipment and dopamine pills will keep us going strong.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Bikes are better than ever and I retired to a MTB mecca. Now a typical ride may have sections I used to consider DH territory, now it's just riding. 2 bikes now, a Knolly Warden and a more XCish Knolly Endorphin.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe not the right thread to ask this in but how do the 2 Knollys compare to each other? Is it tough to choose which one to ride on a given day? I found that when I had 2 different bikes there were times when I wish I was riding the other one. Now that I have the warden I almost never second guess myself. Great 1-bike solution for me.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

15 pounds lighter than 10 years ago, but not any faster. Not any slower either.


Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

The only difference i really notice is I used to go as fast as I absolutely could on any downhill section,,Now while I still go "fast" Im not full on on balls to the walls , and I'm a lot more cautious/aware on high exposure sections


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I ride harder on the uphills and flats but use more caution on the downhill chunky droppy stuff.
I've ridden all my life and have nothing to prove to anyone anymore and if I'm busted walking a section I would have ridden 10 years ago I really don't care.
Believe me, if that 20 something is still riding at our age they'll most likely be doing the same thing.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I started training with a coach 3 years ago, which resulted in many more hours and lower intensity and better fitness. So I'm faster. On the downhills, I think I'm still improving my cornering skills, but more cautious on rock gardens, so I'm probably the same speed.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Long story but the Endo frame was bought used to replace a backup bike. I take the Warden when I'm going to a local trail system that is more DH oriented and ride the Endo out the door where it's more mixed. The bikes are different enough for me and where I live but they can both handle all our trails. The Endo is more nimble, climbs better, but more punishing on some of the rough. I would have liked a bit more separation but the Endo was a great deal, and I have parts cross compatibility.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Already passed my mileage total for last year. At 53 I'm in the best biking shape I've ever been in.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

*Having more fun than ever, but being careful.*

Today's my 55th birthday so I figured I'd check out the 50+ forum. I've been riding for over 20 years and in recent years I'm probably enjoying it more than ever. I think I'm about done with the 3+ hour epic trail rides, but I do a lot of 1.5 hour rides focusing more on fun trails rather then mileage. Mainly looking for stuff that's interesting to ride, but not particularly dangerous. 
So stuff like slow technical steeps, little XC jumps and drops, log skinnies that aren't too high, log piles, rock piles, gullies, etc all connected up by nice narrow singletrack. I'm fortunate to have several small local trails that give me a nice selection of this type of riding. Below is a short video from about a week ago that highlights some fun stuff on one of the local trails. 
Technically I'm a better rider than I've ever been, but I have no problem bypassing anything I think is just too risky. I'd rather play it a little safe and continue to ride than risk a serious injury.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

That looks like a fun trail, similar to a lot of the trails I ride. But I stay off the skinny stuff after running off a bridge over a tree (no sides) on the down side and fracturing a vertebra several years ago.

I mostly ride pretty conservatively now. Besides age, I'm on blood thinners due to having had two blood clots so I'm supposed to avoid contact sports so I strive to avoid contacting the ground, trees, etc. Some of the new trails I ride have some really nice jumps; I just ride BMX style over them and I'm surprised how fast I can hit them and keep my tires on the dirt. I'm a strong climber, a bit more of a masher than a spinner so where I can't keep up with some riders going down, I make up for it in the ups.

chaz


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Some strength is just not there, and I don't take some risks but in many ways I'm riding better than ever.

Last night ended with a 38, 57, 61, 63 and 66 y.o. riding together. Nothing with the youngster's $7-8000 bike could help him catch the old farts. It was (is) pretty funny to be older but mentally younger than many around me.

Storms got me paged at midnight and 4:40 AM. That lack of sleep is one thing that really hurts with age. I can do sports but not drink beer or go without some rest time as I once could.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't tend to get up super-early or travel 1+ hours for as many of them anymore. 

Still ride most of the same trails in the area with a bit more of a tendency toward dabbing and hike-a-biking.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Did the Transrockies ten years ago....

Health issues pushed me down...for a while.

But I am now faster than ever.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

azjeff said:


> So are the bikes allowing us to do things we just couldn't/wouldn't do in the past? Is your $8k bike a super lightweight whip?


The weight of the bike is the same, but the efficiency of the bike in capturing energy for the climb has improved and the quality of the tires/tubeless set up has really helped. The slacker head tube angles, dropper post and better forks have made the downhills easier for me as well.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My husband introduced me to mtb in 2007 (prior to that I only road cycled). At age 50 I started to DH and progressively learned to ride more advanced trails and features. Despite a health setback in 2010 and getting through 2 and a half years of aggressive cancer treatments, I continued to ride year round but kept it within my abilities. The treatments zapped my strength but not my spirit and I was determined to improve what I had lost. 2 years ago I started crossfit which helped build up my core and muscle strength through weight lifting and gymnastics. My cardio improved through running and interval training. I've had to dial back on riding DH following a very bad crash last year. I haven't lost any skills and my weight training and improved my cardio has paid off so I'm able to continue to ride more enduro.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Started DH @ 50. Wow. Knowing a few younger guys who DH it seems like the question isn't if you'll have a crash, but when and how bad the injury will be. Props for going for it but you're not concerned with the extended recovery times for us senior discount eligible riders? That and it seems like injuries now never quite quit hurting are what keep me dialed back a few notches into my safety zone. The risk/reward thing.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm 52 and the "right" bike has certainly helped my confidence level. I have a carbon FS race 29er with 120mm front travel and 110mm rear and I cannot believe some of the stuff I am riding thru now. I just came back from Snow Summit Bike Park and I rode all the Black Diamond trails without incident. However, I felt more inspired on the Enduro trails and set PRs over last years' times. 

I wanna get a Trek Remedy....but I'm feeling like I am taunting major injury, with a big-travel bike. My last major injury was in 2008, when I was just a novice rider. Compared to then....I sure came a LONG way.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Interesting Thread ~*



cyclelicious said:


> My husband introduced me to mtb in 2007 (prior to that I only road cycled). At age 50 I started to DH and progressively learned to ride more advanced trails and features. Despite a health setback in 2010 and getting through 2 and a half years of aggressive cancer treatments, I continued to ride year round but kept it within my abilities. The treatments zapped my strength but not my spirit and I was determined to improve what I had lost. 2 years ago I started crossfit which helped build up my core and muscle strength through weight lifting and gymnastics. My cardio improved through running and interval training. I've had to dial back on riding DH following a very bad crash last year. I haven't lost any skills and my weight training and improved my cardio has paid off so I'm able to continue to ride more enduro.


You Go Girl !

At 57 and now In great shape, best of my life kinda great btw,
I tend to seek the flow. I like flow trails where both wheels stay on the ground most of the time.
I also like the slow technical stuff where I really have to pic my way up and down a trail.
A real rush or sense of accomplishment for me is cleaning those short straight up punchy climbs of six or eight feet, I like point of failure workouts.
I like to suffer but not crash, I dig being at max output.

View attachment 1080795








Big Drops and big speed, well the old saying, 'Speed Kills' keeps me in check and helps me be reasonable and stay at sub light velocities.
If a trail has a high probability for Injury I'll pass, I find hospital stays boring and the food sucks 

I'm still on my Scott Spark 760, all tubeless now with real good wheels and loving my 1x11 system, It's a 2014 and serves me well. I feel If I were to Invest in more bike,,
It would be more than I need~


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Osco said:


> View attachment 1080795


Great idea for a tat!!!


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

54 here and I take more risks (racing DH and Enduro) than ever and am faster than I was at 30 or 40 (or so i think - no hard data on that). I attribute this the the fact that bikes are flat out better than ever. Like I told the wife: "this may be my last trip to the rodeo - I need a new bike/ go to xxx race". Works every time.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

osco said:


> you go girl !
> 
> At 57 and now in great shape, best of my life kinda great btw,
> i tend to seek the flow. I like flow trails where both wheels stay on the ground most of the time.
> ...


!!! Respect !!!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*My Motto....*

You only live once.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

This is awesome stuff. There are as many saying "I'm better and faster now than I ever was" as "The older I get the better I was" or "yeah I've dialed it back and hit the cruise control". Just Gittin it!! Ride hard and smart.

Those that started riding mtb in the 80s and still at it are setting the bar for how long one can slang durt.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm 64 now, will retire in 3 months, I can't wait. I do take fewer chances than I did when I was young. I still ride trails most people would consider very technical. I do avoid most jumps and stunts, that has never been my style. I truly love narrow handbuilt alpine trails, rooty twisty with rocks and drops etc. I mostly ride with my wife but she loves the same thing and we have been riding together for 30 years. Life is still good. Never stop til you can't hang on anymore.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

53 now. Nagging old injuries have led me to ride in a more upright stance, back off steep prolonged climbs and take a lot less risks than before. Even when healthier, enjoying a ride to me wasnt going as fast as I could on descents and staightaways, or passing other riders, or my time on a particular circuit. I just enjoyed being out there, so at least that part hasnt changed.



.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I ride like I have nothing to prove anymore....


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Just remember oldsters - it's a lot easier to bring home medals when you are plus 50. It's true that a lot of people our age that are still racing are scary, leathery, sun-baked, Socal MX desert rats with beer breath, but there are a lot fewer in the field - better odds. Plus, they are my role models. I had a great gopro video of the conversation in the start line at the sea otter - bombing the Corkscrew at midnight on skateboards, etc - but I wiped it by accident. These guys are not slowing down. The laundry list of injuries was amazing - stay on the edge or lose it - hey another sports cliche. Go ride!


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am nearing the mid fifties and feel my condition is better than ever. I am a little, and stress, a little, more cautious on things I would do when I was invincible. I sometimes think too much about things. I guess I'm thinking about the down time for riding.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

A rider that took the time to teach me a few things once said, "Us Older riders need to ride smarter to ride faster and farther"

"Things like proper body and bike prep, Hydration, diet, etc..."
"Not starting a ride out hard and fast can help us to end a ride harder and faster"
He told me It's all In the details,,,

Works for me~


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Turning 54 at the end of this month. I tend to ride solo, although now I will ride with a partner a few times a month. This is mainly to assuage my wife who doesn't like me disappearing into the woods alone for two hours. 

I have been riding a 29er for the past two years, so I notice in the real tight , technical stuff I dismount. Don't know if that is due to middle age or just the bike. 

In general, I ride full balls to the wall, but now on the down hill flow, chunk sessions, I may coast more so I don't smash rocks with the pedals. That cost me a pretty nice AC shoulder separation two years ago. 

So a touch more cautious, but still an invigorating workout. 

The new bikes are awesome. Fitness and skills count, but man, these new bikes make this geezer feel invincible at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

"Compared to 5 or 10 years ago?" Well that was the period where I'd stopped riding for a long while, so the fact that I'm riding at all is a big improvement.

As I've resumed riding I'm surprised at how quickly my riding technique has come back; I would have thought the muscle memory would have long since done a memory dump.

The thing that I am struggling with is my riding confidence - seems I've turned into a major chickenshit when it comes to drops and steep descents. I expect that'll come back with more saddle time, but it bothers me that it's hindering my rides. I think the 10 yr time off and my age (53) are joining forces against me there to make me cautious to the point of freezing up and walking down trails that I know I can ride.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm out of shape and slow. Two years of not riding at all and a couple of years of back to back small injuries do that! I'm back at it and technically lost nothing although I'm not hucking off stuff like I did twenty years ago. I'm way down on the cardio and power. Still though, feeling OK for 52.

Drew


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I turn fifty one this weekend. 

I started my morning with a hike, then built up a new bike for the wife, then we did some fast laps at the local spot. 

Tomorrow is the big day, we're heading up to Stevens Pass bike park, zoom, zoom!

These days I pretty much ride full out, I'm loving the downhills, the bikes are so good now, plus sized tires, tons of travel, just awesome.

Got my eye on a new bike: Pivot Switchblade 27+/29.

Having a good job and raising kids to be independent, that's the ticket to post child rearing freedom.

My legs hurt when I try sprinting out of the saddle.
My back gets tender from too much air time.
My legs never seem to heal from pedal bites
My hands get numb, my ass gets sore, and my calves scream on long downhills. 

Life is good!


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

66 and riding strong...for a 66 year old, that is.
Skill set is still improving, but much slower on the uphills.
Love going down hill.
Major focus shifting from bc powder skiing to biking, all to the chagrin of my skiing buddy.
Did chemo two years ago. Probably do it again in a couple years or sooner.
Riding partner is 71 and suffers Parkinson's. He is really slow, but that's why I ride with him.
Lost an amigo to cancer a couple years ago. Today we memorialize him on every ride.
I don't see myself ever stopping, and that's how I like it.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i was a sloth my whole life. fat, slow..wheezy lungs.
i'm way better now!! sad i wasted so much time getting to this realization in life.

i'm not fast, and i am even slower downhill. but i'm kicking ass for where i was in life. i paced some group yesterday and we all crested the top together. they never dropped me.


----------



## UserNameTaken (Jun 1, 2009)

Have always been pretty consistent about riding, when I haven't been injured. I am in about the same shape as 5-10 years ago. The biggest difference I have experienced is I don't have the same capacity to suffer. When I ramp up to race-pace it it is much harder mentally to sustain it. Every once and a while I am up for going hard for a longer stretch, but mostly I ride in my comfort zone. I will red-line it if it is necessary to clean a hill, but I don't hammer just for the sake of hammering. 


Conditioning wise, getting to the point where I am strong takes longer and recovery is trickier. Can't go out and just ride hard day after day, need to be smart about taking days off. 

Haven't lost much on tech/downhills, but I chalk that up to mostly to improved bike technology. Crashing hurts more now and healing seems to take forever.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Who really wants to get old anyway?

I'm fitter than I was ten-years ago in some ways, worse in others. Can pedal longer, more easily but I'm fatter with less upper body strength and you can't dismiss the technology. Unless you're riding the same bike that is. A decade ago I reckon I was riding a hard-tail with a basic Rockshox pogo-stick. The full-sus I have now lets me go much faster over the same ground, which is great but my talent has nothing to do with it. 

In terms of attitude, no, I have not dialled back. I want to go faster and ride nastier stuff. In fact I'm just about to built a wooden ramp for the back garden. It does take longer to heal and, being a flabby old man with reaction times measured with a calender, you crash more often but what's the alternative? Sit around watching TV until you seize up and start peeing in your clothes?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Ride more carefully and don't take unnecessary risks, the speed is about the same but the endurance is down.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I'll be 50 in less than 2mos ... I raced bmx as a kid, did some mtb'g in my 20's, all the while I was riding motorcycles up until I hit 42. Somewhere along the way I had a massive HA. Four blockages, two 100% (one Widowmaker) and two at 70%. Anyways, I picked-up mtb'g again just over 2yrs ago. Bought a Stache 5 a year ago, and am aggressively hitting trails and smaller gap jumps. Went to Pisgah and DuPont last year, and am going back to Pisgah at the end of this month.

I don't ride completely balls-out like I used to, but they do come out from time to time. Some people say I shouldn't show them as much...


----------

